# CandyBar et couleur du Dock Help



## OSX (28 Juillet 2012)

Je viens d'acheter CandyBar pour ML et je commence a regretter cet achat car je n'arrive pas à changer le dock comme je le veux raison pour lequel je l'ai pris.

- Quand je veux changer le dock par un modèle, il change bien l'icone lumineuse mais pas la couleur de fond. Comment faire?

- Comment faire un backup du dock original pour l'avoir sous la main au cas où? SI je comprends bien, si j'effectue 2 changements de suite sans faire un restore de l'original, je n'ai plus la possibilité de le faire... ?

Merci


----------



## cudy29 (28 Juillet 2012)

Personnellement j'utilise Dock library pour modifier mon dock.

Il est gratuit et simple d'utilisation :

http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche219802-dock-library.html

Couplé à Candy bar c'est un bon moyen de personnaliser son mac.


----------



## OSX (29 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour l'info mais ce logiciel est pas clair pour moi non plus...

Je n'ai pas été malin, est-ce quelqu'un pourrait me faire parvenir le répertoire d'origine de ML System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources  en zip ou rar

Ou du moins les fichiers suivant.

Merci d'avance


----------



## OSX (30 Juillet 2012)

VOila ce que j'ai réussi à faire, mais impossible de changer la couleur du dock, d'après certains, ce nouveau dock est coloré par un remplissage de couleur et non pas par une image. 
En tout cas, candybar est incapable de changer la couleur...

Mon but est quand meme atteint qui était e changer le témoin lumineux.


----------



## OSX (31 Juillet 2012)

Suite à l'impossibilité de changer le fond de couleur du dock avec candybar, le support m'a répondu :
Unfortunately, CandyBar can no longer change dock graphics because of changes Apple made in Mountain Lion.

On dirait qu'ils ne vont pas l'implémenter prochainement!


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

J'ai eu le même soucis, tu peux tout changer sauf la base (donc la couleur) du dock, résultat j'ai laissé tombé...


----------



## wath68 (3 Août 2012)

Vu qu'il ne permet plus de changer le Dock, CandyBar est devenu gratuit :
http://www.panic.com/blog/2012/08/candybar-mountain-lion-and-beyond/


----------



## OSX (3 Août 2012)

Zut alors, j'ai payé y a 1 semaine!
Je peux me faire rembourser ?

Édit: oui on peut se faire rembourser, faut écrire au support.


----------

